# LCB Dallas?



## rimido07 (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you think of their classes? Is there anyone who is attending or has attended this college? Are the classes difficult and really demanding as they say? What about the instructors? I read comments about other LCB campuses where kids were lazy and got Cs and Ds, others who easily got As and were not that excellent students. I'm still considering this school for next year.


----------



## vdb1909 (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont know if this will help but i go to lcb orlando and most of the students are lazy but that doesnt mean you have to be. my instructors are amazing but their is always a crazy french instructor.other than that i recommend lcb


----------



## rimido07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh thank you! No, I'm not planning on being lazy. I was just scared I guess, I wanted to know how classes would be. But I'll just have to wait and see for myself. Hey, what brand is your knife set? Are all LCB knife sets the same? I was wondering if only the international LCB got the Wusthof ones.


----------



## vdb1909 (Jul 6, 2010)

yes i have wusthof culinar


----------



## rimido07 (Jul 5, 2010)

So excited, thanks


----------



## vdb1909 (Jul 6, 2010)

what is your major? pastry or culinary arts?


----------



## rimido07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Culinary arts, yours? How far are you in the program? Have you thought of your externships?


----------



## epicguy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, im in the LCB in Miramar.  Just finished my first week and im in the 2y Cullinary Arts program.  So far its cool.  We got a Mercer knife set.


----------



## vdb1909 (Jul 6, 2010)

culinary arts and 4 months


----------

